# Sears higgans  bike back from the dead.



## eddy45 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Sears higgins  bike back from the dead.*

After 2 days of sanding its starting to look like something. I don't know what yet, but  something.


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

Keep going,no time to be resting.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 24, 2015)

*And on the 7th day*

Any more sanding and it just might turn to dust:eek: I might have to rename it "The Lazarus Project"


----------



## the tinker (Apr 25, 2015)

looks good, one of those flight liner springers would go good with it. Hard to sand between those double frame bars. keep having fun


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 25, 2015)

*sanders little helper*

Thanks, and yes those bars are killing me but iv got a secret weapon this stuff


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahh... 

Very handy and keeps your mind on mixed drinks or hand cleanser, depending on your frame of mind.


----------

